# i need help-campsite totally booked out already???



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

We are in France from the 16th june until 5th July at various locations.

I found an awesome site for the kids to enjoy at La Sirene, Argeles Sur Mer... w arrive there on the 28th, but by then, this campsite has min 7 night stays. We arent staying ANYWHERE for more than 3 nights (except Disneyland site)... 

Plus our motorhome is 8.7 metres long so I thought it prudent to start asking around now cos some of these places may not even fit us! 

Im at a loss now... I dont want to be roaming the countryside looking for somewhere to park our mtorhome with no campsite... I cant imagine my husband will be too thrilled driving around from site to site looking for a place to put the van... not to mention the kids being cooped up inside the motorhome, when all we want is to have a good time and relax.... and go for a swim! Wanted to stay in a few whizz bang fancy campsites for the fn of it..... god knows, Ill probably have the same problem in Italy and Austria and Switzerland and Germany and Holland!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am surprised that the site has a min of 7 nights as the end of June isn't high season.

It is best to make sure from the campsite that they can take a mh of over 8m as a lot of the sites are a bit tight getting on and off pitches.

As we tend to use Aires mostly I cannot recommend a site but I am sure someone will be along soon.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

zulurita said:


> I am surprised that the site has a min of 7 nights as the end of June isn't high season.
> 
> It is best to make sure from the campsite that they can take a mh of over 8m as a lot of the sites are a bit tight getting on and off pitches.
> 
> As we tend to use Aires mostly I cannot recommend a site but I am sure someone will be along soon.


I think the main French summer hols start on 2nd July

The sites will be very busy

Wups


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The 7 night rule is common in the more busy and larger sites, but if you look at the smaller sites the same does not apply.

We went to a small farm site near St Jean de Monts and were there for 3 days over July 14 - which must be the busiest time.

The site was large, flat and with plenty of space and with EHU, hot showers, hot water for washing up, a washing machine and so on. All for €10 per night. There were five u nits on the site - although we only discovered two of them on the last day as they were in a separate field!

We found this site through the Gite de France web site and then searched for campsites;

http://www.gites-de-france.com/gites/uk/camping

we have used their sites extensively and found them well described, pleasant and friendly and quiet - one of our prime requirements.

Have a look - searching can be fun!

Dave


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

This site has high season from the 26th June...buggar! But... I emailed them anyway, see if they are lenient.... who knows??? But, Ill keep looking..,.just had my heart set on that one...oh well....


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rita,

Do you have a sat nav or any mapping software, there is a POI that you could use, called Archies Camping, there is about 9000 camp sites listed, so if you had a problem with access at a particular site, you could just go to the next one, knowing exactly where it is.

We have caravanned for over 25 years, and M/H'd the last 12 months, and never had a problem with the period you are looking at for your holiday, but have had a few experiences that enhance the holiday, due to the nuances of the French / Spanish and the occasional wrong turning adds to the experience.

If the holiday is too organised I believe we would not enjoy them so much.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

There are so many campsites and Aires in that area I'm sure that with a little surfing around you will find one just as good - be careful though as some have very small pitches with very large overhanging trees and even narrower access lanes

On the other hand places like Gruison Plage have large pitches next to the beach and sea yet only cost €8 or 9 per night


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 

Went down there last year. We have stayed at La seriene years ago in a static, nice site.

During last years hol we didn't like one site we had booked so left heading for Argeles. However, we got recommended to Cala Gogo at St Cyprien. This is just before Argeles and a nice big site. I am sure you'll have fun, we had our 5 yr olds with us and we had a great time, pools were great and on the beach too. Entertainment in the evenings and a restaurant too if thats your thing. Mostly good sized pitches, we are about 23' and no probs. MH service point as well.

Search out Cala Gogo, there are 2 sites, france and Spain. We were there end of August and just turned up, massive touring area.

Enjoy


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just had a squizz at the Gogo site, minimum 7 day stay there at any time.... buggar eh


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

If you take a chance we just turned up, loadsa people coming and going. We paid a deposit and paid up when we left after 4 or 5 days. Maybe if you want to book these sites in advance you'll get hit with the 7 night pain. 
When we trundled around you didn't need to look to far to find some availabiliy.

Cheers


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Many moons ago I installed dozens of statics on La Sirenne and hippocampe(same owners,opposite side of road) There are some huge pitches on both sites.

My memory fails me on names but there are at least 6 other large sites within a couple kms radius of here some of which I'm sure won't have a 7 night minium rule.

Its a lovely area,allbeit a tad too English/Irish in high season for me.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I wouldn't bother booking. We spent July & Aug 2008 touring the south of France and never came across a full site.

Try and turn up mid to late morning and you shouldn't have a problem getting in.

Just make a list of the sites you would like to stay at and phone ahead the day before.

Doug


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*ACSI*

The ACSI guide lists sites suitable for m/h's over 7.5m - presumably the same applies outside ACSI 'off-peak'. We're often in France during July and August and have seldom had a problem as regards either space or minimum number of nights. Looked at the municipals - can't ever remember seeing minimum nights stipulated there.

The main French holidays start 1st weekend in July (I think) and end around 15th August when the sites really quieten down. You haven't mentioned if you have twin axles but that can be another problem on French sites.

Ray


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

here are a few web sites that may help

see here
see here
see here
see here
see here
chapter


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: ACSI*



rayhook said:


> The ACSI guide lists sites suitable for m/h's over 7.5m - presumably the same applies outside ACSI 'off-peak'.
> You haven't mentioned if you have twin axles but that can be another problem on French sites.
> 
> Ray


Yuppers, twin axle (or lazy axle) as they call it.

and this ACSI? What does that stand for?

Cheers, Rita


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

found the ACSI site, pretty nifty eh! Might e worthwhile buying the cd-rom seeing we wil have both sdat nav and laptop with us.. can whip it out aytime we arent sure on something!

I am in TOTAL SHOCK... how many damn campsites are there in France????? I know its a big country, but geesh..... (rolling eyes)!!!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*france touring*



chapter said:


> here are a few web sites that may help
> 
> see here
> see here
> ...


Thanks for the links chapter, Very useful.

Graham


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

There are loads of sites in france, I understand that its nice to book ahead but its also nice to just wander around as well.

Have you got any camping guide books? I know it seems expensive but they are really useful and you do end up staying in different places, its also something to look at during the cold winter in the UK .

We enjoy staying at aires and france passion spots but also have the acsi book and find the Caravan club europe is a good guide and I generally think the reviews in there are pretty honest.

Go for it, you will have a great time.
The Rabbits


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*ACSI CD*

Rita,

The ACSI CD isn't just a list of all ACSI sites (i.e. it includes the sites that accept ACSI cards as well as the other 5,000(?) that are ACSI inspected) it also includes maps and route planning software.

The route planning software's not the easiest software to use, but maybe the 2010 version will be better! Searching the sites though is simple enough once you get the hang of it.

Ray


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

La Chapelle at Argeles Suer Mer was lovely - right in the centre of the seaside town. Try them - don't know about 7 day rule though. Some lovely sized pitches too.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: ACSI CD*



rayhook said:


> Rita,
> 
> The ACSI CD isn't just a list of all ACSI sites (i.e. it includes the sites that accept ACSI cards as well as the other 5,000(?) that are ACSI inspected) it also includes maps and route planning software.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray

You can choose only to show the sites that accept the CC (Camping Card). All the sites on the CD are ACSI inspected.

When we were in France in 2008, they were having a really slow summer. One site we were on only had 20 out of 75 pitches taken on a saturday night in mid August

Doug


----------



## ritaz1964 (Sep 29, 2009)

*NO VACANCY - LA SIRENE - weird!!!!!*

I got a response from LA SIRENE....

NO PITCHES----FULLY BOOKED FOR ALL OF THEIR 3 CAMSITES FOR 2010.

Their words... I find it hard to beleive, when I contacted them late last year and asked when their new prices would be out and I was told to wait.....


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: NO VACANCY - LA SIRENE - weird!!!!!*



ritaz1964 said:


> I got a response from LA SIRENE....
> 
> NO PITCHES----FULLY BOOKED FOR ALL OF THEIR 3 CAMSITES FOR 2010.
> 
> Their words... I find it hard to beleive, when I contacted them late last year and asked when their new prices would be out and I was told to wait.....





> Don't panic. Many sites operate that principle when trying to book but almost all have free pitches available for 'drop-ins'. There are hundreds and thousands - well, perhaps a slight exaggeration but not too far off... you won't have any problem just turning up, especially in June. French holidays don't really get going until after 5/6 July.
> 
> Sal


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

La Sirene is probably booked up because it is now predominantly a Mobile Home site.

We tried to get in there for the last week of their season 2009 and they told me that (of a site with hundreds of pitches) they only have 2 pitches without mobile homes on them...... and they said that they weren't ideal for Motorhomes.

We managed to get on one of their sister sites (Hypocamp) just across the road, but this was obviously low season. We were offered just a hand full of pitches to choose from...... none of them massive, but OK for our 7.2m bus.

Barry


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

We only ever book a site between mid july to end of August chich after 25 years camping has taught us that this is the high season.



good luck .


norm


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, If you continue on past La Sirene towards the Plages there is a big municipal camp site just across the main road at Plage Nord. It is busy but I am sure you would get in there at the end of June. Anyway there are reputed to be over 70 campsites in and near Argeles so come anyway. 
Regards , Tom


Toujours a Vacances !


----------

